# wild camping Almeria



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi

Just for those who may not out been over to Almeria in the past 6 months, I have noticed that the local councils have erected lots of no parking, no camping signs on the quiter beachs were there were never any previously, they also look to be enforcing the law, so beware. The policeman I spoke to said, that if a van parks like a car on a public carpark, meaning no camping as such ie : chairs out and tv blaring, then they would not bother the people as they could have parked there and gone into thier apartment/house, so I guess if its just parking to sleep, most places would be ok for 8-10 hours if you don't bring attention to yourselves. But I would watch it parking on the beach now.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Julie
It is permissable to park anywhere that a car can park providing there is no obstruction to other vehicles, there are no signs saying no parking and providing that no fluids are discharged, no awning, tables,chairs bbq are out and used. This has been agreed by Lapaca for all their members by all the authorities in Spain including the powers at the top of traffico. If a MH has the rear stabilizers down it is considered to be *camping* but strangely yellow levelling blocks can be used and that is not camping.. I have the letter to verify this and have had to show (and explain) it to police who in many cases have never heard of this ruling. I have had them agree that it is legitimate. One Garda officer told me if I could see a street sign then I could park providing there was no other sign saying no parking. However I now have a very good Spanish contact so I know exactly what the letter says. You may notice many Spanish registered vans now parked within the dotted parking areas up side streets because they all know about this. It only applies to proper parking spaces not beaches, un marked lanes, private car parks. So if you need a rest just find a quiet street with dotted parking up one side *dont* drop the rear stabilizers and have a good nights sleep.


----------



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

HiDeHi

Would it be possible to publish your letter? Sounds great, I for one would love to print a copy to carry.

Tyanks

Roger


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi we parked on the beach behind the Airport just up from the fishermen there is a restaurant there,no one bothered us we stayed a couple of nights.. We then went to Cabo de Gata and parked at he beach all over easter no problem at all..Police went past and didnt bother us.
Val


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Hi Roger
As the Lapaca members pay to join I think I should not post a copy of this letter on the forum. Their money paid for lawyers to get this ruling. However if you get any hastle and you have complied with the rules as I said just PM me and I will sort it out for you. 
Val
Exactly you would not be bothered at Cabo de Gata. You may have noticed that MH's park on the car park where the market pitches and also the car park at the end of the long road that goes all along the beach. and carries on round the cliff to the lighthouse. Theoretically there should be no parking at the beach side of this road as it is not marked for parking but it does have a name and as my Garda man said "If you can see a street name you can park there". I have often parked there.
As i've said before

Park under the sandy cliff or on the beach at Bolneuvo and you will get moved but park at the side of the road which runs between the cliffs and the beach without problem because it has a name and dotted parking lines.
Would lawyers in the UK get a law passed that allowed levelling blocks but not Stabilisers so it can't be camping.


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*parking*

Two french people and one spanish got multas on our local beach a week ago or so, the guardia said to them that the sign was obvious, normally the police don't bother, looks like the ayuntamiento neen the money, but everyone has a choice if they are aware of it.


----------

